# please pray for my uncle-terminal cancer



## 12gamag (Oct 20, 2011)

Please send out a prayer for my uncle joe ben peterson. he found out that he has terminal cancer. he has only been givin 3-6 months to live. please pray for him pray that this cancer goes away. this is a hard thing to deal with-Ive always been really close to him. Pray for Gods will to be done in is life.


----------



## georgia357 (Oct 21, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Jasper (Oct 21, 2011)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 21, 2011)

My Prayers are addded as well. May God Bless him.


----------



## Sargent (Oct 21, 2011)

sent.


----------



## Inthegarge (Oct 21, 2011)

Praying for God's healing for your Uncle.....................................


----------



## 12gamag (Oct 21, 2011)

thank yall  for praying for him....


----------



## sniper22 (Oct 21, 2011)

Prayers lifted. God is in control and has a plan for each one of us, continue to pray that God has mercy on your uncle and your family. 
God bless you.


----------



## speedcop (Oct 23, 2011)

our prayers added


----------



## gtparts (Oct 25, 2011)

This is perhaps the most difficult situation we will ever face regarding family or friends.... to know the earthly end to a relationship is imminent. I pray that all involved will use this time to ponder those questions that have eternal implications. Know that God is with you all and understands the suffering and sadness, yet has prepared healing and comfort for those that love and cling to Him.


----------



## golffreak (Oct 27, 2011)

Prayers sent.

I am the resurrection and the life. He who believes in me will live, even though he dies; and whoever lives and believes in me will never die. (John 11:25-26) 

My flesh and my heart may fail, but God is the strength of my heart and my portion forever. (Psalm 73:26)


----------

